# Just TOO dang hot!!!



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Reading everyones deep cleaning posts makes me want to get busy again but I still have leftover yard sale stuff and school stuff in my livingroom awaiting sorting etc. My AC is broken, it's a holiday so no one to fix it for a few days, and it is 95 degrees in the shade and supposed to be hotter tomorrow!!! The dogs, bunnies and I have been sitting around the 2 air conditioners trying to stay cool. I did get my big aquarium cleaned out and moved Wed. pm after it cooled down. I clean it once a year so was glad to have that chore done!!! I REALLY need my livingroom back though!!! Last night I went to bed a hair after 11 pm and it was STILL 80 degrees.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Cover all your windows that get midday sun with heavy drapes or blinds or something and keep them closed! Keeping that heat out in the first place is much easier than cooling it down later. Use regular box fans to keep air moving through the house and feel cooler.


----------

